# New B with some questions -- AF 300AC



## minitrucker (Apr 28, 2011)

I recently bought a 300ac off e-bay and wondering if it has smoke and choo-choo? Was told by the seller no 300's have it but the cd I bought from user freindly cd's says it does.(parts book?) any help for someone really not smart on trains! OBTW bought it to go with my 1/64 collection of trucks my Grandkids think is cool. Thanks in advance for the help. Julie


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

(For others reading this, question is in regards to an American Flyer S-guage 300AC loco.)

Julie, I'm going to move this thread over to the S gauge section for a better targetted audience.


According to our fix-it guru T-Man in this thread, none of the 300AC's have smoke ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7872&highlight=300ac

Do you other S guys concur?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You need a 302 for the sound and smoke. 

my link


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

No pic/image on my end, T-Man ...


----------



## minitrucker (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply folks I have a 300ac that was reworked with smoke and choo-choo(also an e-bay buy) also a 307 (another e-bay buy)that smokes and choo- choos was confused by the literature I have for the original 300 ac again thanks Julie


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If I may offer you a couple of good American Flyer S scale reference sites:

http://www.rfgco.com/steamspecs.html

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...r-products-directory-steam-locomotives-01.htm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck,

Wow! Fabulous links! Even for a Lionel guy like me!!! What a helpful, detailed collection of loco info and "evolution".

Thumbs up!

TJ


For future searches:

American Flyer loco descriptions
American Flyer locomotive descriptions
AF loco descriptions
AF locomotive descriptions
American Flyer reference link
AF reference link


----------

